
Giving Open-Source Projects Life After a Developer's Death - pmoriarty
https://www.wired.com/story/giving-open-source-projects-life-after-a-developers-death/amp
======
nektro
non-amp link[1]

[1]: [https://www.wired.com/story/giving-open-source-projects-
life...](https://www.wired.com/story/giving-open-source-projects-life-after-a-
developers-death/)

